# Petcetera reorg?



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I read on the DRAS.ca forums that Petcetera is reorganizing. I just checked their website and they don't list the ajax store any more on their list. Is it closing? Already closed?

Ontario locations remaining on their website:

Kitchener
Niagara Falls
Ottawa
Waterloo

Google maps shows one in Ajax, one in Hamilton, and one in Newmarket. Those must be closed or closing?

W


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

The Ajax location is closed. It was heart-breaking.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

The one in newmarket was still there last week. I will check today


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont no which one you are talking about, but the one on Yonge st beside walmart was long gone.



qualityhitz said:


> The one in newmarket was still there last week. I will check today


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems like the presence of Petcetera is gradually fading out of Canada, wasn't it just a few years ago that they had one near Square One?


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Seems like the presence of Petcetera is gradually fading out of Canada, wasn't it just a few years ago that they had one near Square One?


The one at Grand Park drive?. I thought that was the Super Pet though I remember seeing Petcetera. I recall employees holding up signs labeled "store closing, everything 60-70% off"


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Seems like the presence of Petcetera is gradually fading out of Canada, wasn't it just a few years ago that they had one near Square One?


It does seem that way. It's too bad, I liked that chain! They're much better than Pet Valu, since they have all the pet food and accessories + a few living things in store to boot.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> It does seem that way. It's too bad, I liked that chain! They're much better than Pet Valu, since they have all the pet food and accessories + a few living things in store to boot.


I've actually only been there once about 5 years ago, I barely remember what they sold.

I've only seen one Pet Valu and I wasn't impressed, it was filthy.The only major chain pet stores that I'll go to now are PetSmart and Big Al's. There's also no Petcetera close to me


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> The Ajax location is closed. It was heart-breaking.


they deserve it, customer service was POOR at that location.

Last time I was there inquiring about their store systems, they said somebody is buying them out .... guess not every store.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

the ones here are all owned by hegan. they bought out what was salvagable. they closed a wak. there is still one in waterloo and kitchener and I dont know where else


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

sugarglidder said:


> the ones here are all owned by hegan. they bought out what was salvagable. they closed a wak. there is still one in waterloo and kitchener and I dont know where else


Oh wow, isn't it interesting that Hagen actually sold off their retail arm (Super Pet) to Petsmart and now they are buying Petcetra back into retail. LOL What's the deal


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Hagen did not own Super pet. Hagen did not buy Petcetera.  

Hagen is a distributor and jobber not a retailer. They would lose a ton of business from their retail customers if they also owned retail stores. I can see Hagen taking over the inventory and having a huge sell off to gain back some money owed. But they would not actively get into retail. 

Petcetera is/was a chain from the west coast. They had quite a few stores in BC originally. I think most of the big box stores are having trouble competing with the close to 700 store wide chain of petsmart. I believe the old founder of the Petcetera chain came in and bailed out a bunch of stores in the hopes of rebuilding.


----------

